# Ham and Egg Pie Recipe



## daer0n (Apr 8, 2008)

Ham and Egg Pie Recipe





Recipe:
1 package (14 oz.) frozen puff pastry, thawed (frozen, store bought puff pastry is fine)
1/2 pound (225 grams) ham, thinly sliced
8 large eggs
3 tablespoons green onions, finely chopped
2 tablespoons grated Parmesan cheese 
1/2 teaspoon (3.75 grams) salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
*Egg Wash:*
1 large egg, lightly beaten
1 tablespoon milk
1/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese


Preheat oven to 400 degrees F (205 degrees C) and place rack in center of oven. Have ready a 9 inch (23 cm) quiche pan or pie plate. 
On a lightly floured surface, roll out one sheet of puff pastry to fit the quiche dish or pie plate. After lining the dish with the puff pastry, arrange 1/2 of the ham on top of the pastry. Break the 8 eggs and place evenly spaced around the quiche pan. Prick each yolk with a fork but do not stir yolks and whites together. Sprinkle green onions, Parmesan cheese, salt and pepper over eggs and top with remaining ham. Roll the second sheet of puff pastry to fit over pan. Cover pie with the second sheet of puff pastry, pinching the two sheets of puff pastry together and then trim off excess pastry. Gather up leftover scraps and roll out to make cut outs in various shapes. Place on top of puff pastry crust.
*Egg Wash: *Beat egg with milk and brush the top of the puff pastry. Sprinkle with the Parmesan cheese. Bake in preheated oven for 25 to 30 minutes or until golden brown. Remove from oven and cool on a wire rack. Serve hot or cold. 
Makes 4 to 6 servings.
Source


----------



## Karren (Apr 10, 2008)

WOW That looks fanastic!!! I love egg dishs though I do have to watch my girlish figure!!


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 10, 2008)

Sounds quite easy and looks delicious!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Apr 10, 2008)

that looks yummy!


----------

